# Radio buttons not working



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The buttons might have become unplugged from the radio. They're different assemblies.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blacknsx24 said:


> I am a new owner of a 2012 Cruze LT with a stock radio. I noticed after i bought the car that the radio buttons do not light up or work. The radio screen is working as it shows the station and the name of the current song playing, but no buttons works, including volume control..
> Is there a certain fuse I need to look at or has this come up with others?
> Thanks again for your help.


Hey Blacknsx24,

I regret to hear that you are experiencing radio concerns with your Cruze. Have you this diagnosed by your local certified Chevrolet dealership? They would be more than happy to assist. If you would like for me to reach out to them on your behalf to help set up an appointment, please feel free to send a private message. Be sure to include your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your dealership. I am always happy to help!

Cecil J.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 210761 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have had the exact same problems with my Chevrolet Cruze 2012 LT. I bought it new in 2012, and in June the radio control buttons stopped working. I spoke with the dealer who said that the work is contracted out in Canada and that they would have no idea how to fix or diagnose it. I ordered a replacement OEM ACDelco Radio Control panel and installed it myself with no luck. I checked the AUDIO and FACEPLATE fuses in by the hood release, neither are blown. The radio display screen still works, the CD in the CD player still plays, I can still control volume and mute from the steering wheel, even the bluetooth tethered to my phone still works, just that control panel isn't working.

I'm not sure what my next step should be, the dealer wants an excessive amount of money to call in their contractor to diagnose the issue.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If a Dealer tells you they have no idea to fix something it is best to look for another dealer?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GM Canada uses a third party to work on radios and nav systems. York Electronics. Not sure if you can deal with them directly and cut out the dealership's markup. 

http://www.yorkelec.com/

You could also give these people a try:

https://www.mass.ca/#home

They used to be the radio people for GM Canada. 

I'm guessing you need a software update.


----------



## 210761 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks I'll contact York and see if they would be able to repair this. I have 104,000KM on my car so it's totally out of it's bumper-to-bumper and GMPP extended warranty.



Tomko said:


> I'm guessing you need a software update.


A software glitch could cause this to stop working? I had assumed either control panel or wiring harness, hadn't even considered software. 

(And aside, I am going to switch dealers for future repairs, I have a long list of issues with my current one.)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It ain't radio, its a computer with code stored in flashram, when my 2012 started acting up, first sign was losing control over the radio, must be the weak link in the system.

While I had the new negative battery cable with the correct negative terminal on it, the idiots put on a positive size terminal on the negative lead that is 0.050" larger, corrosion had formed by crimping bare copper wire inside of this correct terminal causing an excess voltage drop. The other problem I had was with that cheap made in China ignition relay with dirty contacts. With a scope was not giving a sharp voltage turn on that is needed to reset all of the microcontroller program counters to zero, if not, starts reading code elsewhere and gets all screwed up.

Is such a thing as writing self correcting code, but not even given enough time just to write working code, rush to market is the key word. Mine got so bad, engine wouldn't even start was away from home, so I rebooted the car several time, CEL was on generating all kinds of weird codes. You do this by removing the ignition switch, opening the drivers door and trying again, it finally started and the radio even worked. Was time to find the problem, don't expect your dealer to do this, don't know a dam thing about electronics.

And the radio was not the culprit, but was the victim. Without a scope, would be dead meat, but yet manuals are not giving waveforms, frequencies, and amplitudes, just say, solid state do not test. Sure have a bunch of idiots writing manuals. Even worse, was around the late 80's, GM hired a bunch of attorneys, far more interested in liability than given correct component specifications.

And you wonder why you have problems.


----------



## Koranteng1986 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello Bosses, were we able to get a solution to this? It seems I have the same problem


----------



## lasse (Mar 28, 2021)

hello. 
im havin a simmular issue. after a dead positive and negative battery cable, a dead starter, we changed those, and after the starter got changed , the buttons on the stereo isnt lighting up or working, all buttons on the steering wheel isnt working, and no sound in the car at all. the touch screen reacts and the nav works. 
help please !!!


----------



## Johnnywiebe (12 mo ago)

Blacknsx24 said:


> I am a new owner of a 2012 Cruze LT with a stock radio. I noticed after i bought the car that the radio buttons do not light up or work. The radio screen is working as it shows the station and the name of the current song playing, but no buttons works, including volume control..
> Is there a certain fuse I need to look at or has this come up with others?
> Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Johnnywiebe (12 mo ago)

Hello have you ever got that figured out I just recently bought a chevy cruze 2011 has 203000 km on it has the same problem


----------

